# 98 Nissan Altima GXE road trip Television



## themacrorocket (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have an issue. I have a long road trip ahead of me in my Nissan with 3 kids. I want to take my Laptop and a small screen tv for entertainment. I know a small power inverter wont be sufficient through the cigarette lighter. I was considering getting a 500 watt inverter and doing a direct connect. My drive is 12 hours and was wondering if it would be capable of running continuous or if there were other steps I'm missing. For the sake of my sanity please help.


----------

